# Anyone selling decent surf weights online?



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

I haven't had a chance to make weights in a while. 
Is anyone selling any good surf weights?

I know when the shark fishing craze was going on...several people sold them online.
The academy weights don't cut it.

Thought I'd ask.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know of any place that sells good surf weights, online or in stores, and even the junk weights go for high dollar.
The ones I make from Do-It Molds with 1/16" 316 series stainless legs are the best I've ever used. I have molds for 10oz, 9oz, 8oz, 5 1/2oz, 4oz, 3oz, and 2oz. The 2oz and 3oz are to small for surf fishing. I also make pyramid and storm sinkers for using at places like the dike where surf weight will just get hung up. I have posted details in the past on how to make them.
I normally don't try to sell them and try to encourage people to make their own, but not everyone wants to invest a lot of $$$$ on sinker making supply's when they only need a few a year, but I will sell them if someones asks and is willing to come pick them up. I have also swapped clean lead for finished sinkers. You bring me ,lets say 15# of clean lead, and I'll give you 10# of finished sinkers.
If you can't find anything else just send me a p.m. and I'll let you know what I sell them for.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

sharkchum said:


> I don't know of any place that sells good surf weights, online or in stores, and even the junk weights go for high dollar.
> The ones I make from Do-It Molds with 1/16" 316 series stainless legs are the best I've ever used. I have molds for 10oz, 9oz, 8oz, 5 1/2oz, 4oz, 3oz, and 2oz. The 2oz and 3oz are to small for surf fishing. I also make pyramid and storm sinkers for using at places like the dike where surf weight will just get hung up. I have posted details in the past on how to make them.
> I normally don't try to sell them and try to encourage people to make their own, but not everyone wants to invest a lot of $$$$ on sinker making supply's when they only need a few a year, but I will sell them if someones asks and is willing to come pick them up. I have also swapped clean lead for finished sinkers. You bring me ,lets say 15# of clean lead, and I'll give you 10# of finished sinkers.
> If you can't find anything else just send me a p.m. and I'll let you know what I sell them for.


Sounds good. I'll let you know.

I may just have to break down and make some. I tried to click the link for the mould you use, and link is dead. I'll search for it later.

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

ShawnQ said:


> Sounds good. I'll let you know.
> 
> I may just have to break down and make some. I tried to click the link for the mould you use, and link is dead. I'll search for it later.
> 
> ...


Here
http://bottomdwellerstackle.com/product/do-it-claw-sinker-molds/


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

sharkchum said:


> Here
> http://bottomdwellerstackle.com/product/do-it-claw-sinker-molds/


Appreciate it.

Are you fishing this weekend?

I work 24hr Sunday, and again Tuesday...but I may shoot down there next week if the weather holds. I tend to do better with a little rougher water, but you can't beat the light wind and mild temps for beach camping with little kids.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

What size weight are you using most often, for Reds and Big Ugly's? i.e. If you only bought one size mold, which would it be?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Flat Fish said:


> What size weight are you using most often, for Reds and Big Ugly's? i.e. If you only bought one size mold, which would it be?


90% of the time I use the 5 1/2. If the current is really bad I use the 8. I only use the 9 and the 10 when I'm dropping baits. I never use the 4, 3, 2.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoH (Dec 3, 2017)

Figures, Iâ€™ve got the 2,3,4 oz one. Iâ€™ve only made a few of em and only used them once. Gotta get the stainless rod


----------



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

Not to talk you out of any business, but there's a guy on ebay selling them for essentially $3 a pop. At least for those as lazy as I am, cause the ones you can buy in stores suuuuck.


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

I get mine from surecatchtackle.com . their 5.5oz, 3/32 stainless steel leg weights are $2.75 each. been using them for 4 years now and haven't had a leg brake yet.


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

*surf weights*



96chevybeachbum said:


> I get mine from surecatchtackle.com . their 5.5oz, 3/32 stainless steel leg weights are $2.75 each. been using them for 4 years now and haven't had a leg brake yet.


Prolly got a China stamp on em for that price. I'm with Sharkchum. I cast my own USA made.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

If you don't have a mold, just use egg drop weight and drill a hole thru the middle (with a vise) and then run steel wires thru it and tap with a hammer. Since it's lead, its easy to drill thru.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*My son sells surf weights heres his info*

Art - 832 293 5688
he sells a bunch of different weights also


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Look up "jerry tackle" on facebook.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

When I lived on the coast I used to make my own using folding wires from 1/16 stainless welding rods. They work really well, Adjust the the pull by how far you pinch in the wires. Molds were Do-It moulds in 2, 4, 6, 8oz. I just drilled holes in the sides of the moulds, insert a BRASS 1/16" brazing rod, pour the lead, pull the brass wires out of the mould, drop out the sinker. Made a the line eyes by twisting the same wire with a drill (minor mods to the mould required).

I have a few of these sinkers I used for years. If you do manage to break a wire, just stick in another because they are NOT cast into the sinker, they are replaceable. 

When you reel them in, a good tug pulls the wires out if the dents in the sinker and fold back, nothing to snag or drag all the way back in the sand.


----------

